# TNT Low Fat Recipes



## SizzlininIN (Mar 19, 2005)

My friend is trying to lose weight....specifically 20 pounds and I'd like to start eating more healthy.  I'd like to help her by finding some wonderful TNT Low Fat recipes.  Can you please share your favorite TNT Recipe.  It doesn't matter what catagory it falls in just something you absolutely love. We're not picky eaters.........just leave out the brussel sprouts and liver


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 23, 2005)

Sizz.......here's one I made last night.

TILAPIA IN FOIL

7oz tilapia fillet
minced shallots and garlic [to taste]
herb of choice
1 tsp butter
squeeze of fresh lemon
scant drizzle of white wine
S+P

1...tear off about 14 inches of foil, place fish on one half.

2...add all the ingredients on top of fish, seal the foil on all sides so fish is TIGHTLY sealed in. 

3...bake on sheet pan at 450 for no more than 10 mins.

4...serve, in foil.

5...EAT AND ENJOY!!!! 

Sides are veggie of choice 1c. [I used snow peas] and 1/3c. of brown rice [boil in bag is fine] cooked in chicken broth seasoned with whole garlic cloves and rosemary sprigs. [start with room temp broth add in garlic and rosemary heat slowly to draw out as much flavor as possible] finish with raw minced shallots and herb of choice [I used chives] and a scant drizzle of EVOO.




Side note.......I find when cooking "low fat" that to keep food from becoming bland that you need to give a BIG bump in flavor and textures without depriving yourself. The brown rice was admittedly under cooked but I liked it that way to have the contrast in texture, and the garlic and rosemary really made a HUGE impact on flavor without added fats. The EVOO finish wasn't needed but sometimes we just need that "mouthfeel" to be happy.


----------



## Sara (Mar 23, 2005)

*Half the Fat*

I have a tip that might help shave those extra pounds. 20 lbs isn't that much and some small changes can make a big difference.

In a lot of recipes, I've found the fat content can be cut in half without much of a difference to the texture or taste. This is expecially true with baked goods (except something like a croissant pastry, etc) The important thing is the consistency at the end. Your batter should have the same texture and moisture as it would with the extra oil, so you may need to add a little water, or juice. 

If you are used to using a certain amount of oil in a muffin recipe for example, cut it in half and see how it turns out. I've never noticed the difference. If you need extra moisture, try adding applesauce instead of butter in your banana bread recipe.

This is a good way of using the recipes you already know and love. If you aren't as brave as cutting it a half, start with a third.

I hope this helps!

Sara


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a great relish that goes good on any baked fish. Salmon, talapia, scord, ect.

seedless cucumber
roma tomatoes
shallots, or vaidalia onion

Chop all into very small pieces.  Put howevery much of each one you want.  In a small bowl combine 1/4 cup vinegar, 1 t. salt, and 2 t. sugar.  Mix with relish and top fish.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 23, 2005)

I also like to take a chicken breast and put a sliced tomato on it with some slices of onion and a fresh sprig of rosmary and wrap it all together with turkey bacon.  Put on baking sheet and bake on 350 until chicken and bacon are cooked.  Oh, and a little salt and pepper.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not sure if she is doing the low carb thing or not, but here is a pasta recipe I got from my friend.

olive oil
1 large onion
2 medium zucchini
2 medium squash
2 cans tomatoes chopped (seasoned are fine)
may also need a little extra tomato juice
1 can artichoke hearts
mushrooms
garlic
1 box bow tie pasta
low fat shredded mozzarella cheese for topping
parsley
basil

In large frying pan with a little oil simmer onion, zucchini, and squash.  Add a little juice from the can of tomatoes and artichoke.  Add juice as needed.  Simmer until just softened then add mushrooms, artichoke and tomatoes and garlic.  Simmer until desired tenderness then drizzle with a little olive oil and top with parsley and basil.  Add a little salt and pepper.  Taste.  Add any extra ingredients you feel needs to be added.  Add cooked bow tie pasta to sauce and simmer together for a few minutes.  Top with cheese.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 23, 2005)

Chicken with Artichokes (this was from almanac.com)

4 whole chicken breasts, boned and split
1/2 cup italian salad dressing
1 cup sliced mushrooms
1 can (8 1/2 oz.) artichokes, quartered
1 cup chicken broth
1 t. cornstarch

In a large heavy skillet, combine the chicken, dressing, mushrooms, artichokes and broth.  Cover and cook over medium heat until the chicken is cooked through, 20-25 minutes.  Turn the chicken once during the cooking.  Remove the chicken, mushrooms, and artichokes to a warm serving platter and keep warm.  Dissolve the cornstarch in a little water.  Add to the liquid in the skillet, bring to a boil, and cook until the sauce is bubbly and thickened.  Pour the sauce over the chicken and serve.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 23, 2005)

Light sour cream chcken enchiladas

(I have posted this with the regular ingredients, but not the light ones to make it a little more low fat.)  

1 (8oz.) container light sour cream
1 (8oz.) container nonfat plain yogurt
1 (10 3/4oz.) can condensed 99% fat free cream of chicken soup with 1/3 less salt
1 (4oz.) can diced green chiles
12 (7inch) flour or white corn tortillas
1 1/2 cups chopped cooked chicken
1/4 cup sliced green onions

Heat oven to 350.  Spry 13x9 inch (3qt) baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.  In medium bowl, combine sour cream, yougurt, soup and chiles, mix well

Spoon about 3 T. sour cream mixture down center of each tortilla.  Reserve 1/4 cup of the cheese; sprinkle tortillas with remaining cheese, chicken and onions.  Roll up place in sprayed dish.  Spoon remaining sour cream mixture over tortillas. Cover with foil

Bake at 350 for 25-30 minutes or until hot and bubbly.  Remove foil; sprinkle with reserved 1/4 cup cheese.  Bake uncovered for an additional 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.  If desired, garnish with shredded lettuce and chopped tomatoes.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 23, 2005)

I posted a low-fat chicken tetrazzini recipe under the chicken section not too long ago, but it isn't there.  If you want the recipe let me know.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 23, 2005)

Here are some links to recipes that I have already posted.

Grilled Lemon Sage Chicken
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7113

Turkey Sage Meatball Sandwiches
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6697

Vietnamese Chicken Salad
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6201

Asian Foil Wrapped Chicken
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5841


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks you guys!  I was beginning to wonder if anyone ate low fat  .

Since its almost constant grilling season we plan to prepare a lot of our meats on the grill...........that'll cut down on the fat.  Plus grilled vegs are awesome.  I just fixed grilled asparagus a few weeks ago for the 1st time and I'm hooked!

Has anyone used the Olive Oil Cooking Spray vs. using olive oil when it comes to grilling your meats and vegs?  You know instead of drizzling the meat or vegs with EVOO you spray them?  Didn't know if it would make that much of a difference in regards to fat.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 24, 2005)

I doubt it would, but olive oil is a healthy oil so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 24, 2005)

SizzlininIN, a good cookbook to get lowfat recipes out of is the "The New American Heart Association Cookbook - The 25th. Anniversary Edition".  That is where I got the lemon sage chicken recipe.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 2, 2005)

sara is quite right.  I've made white cake subbing applesauce for all of the oil and nobody complained.  Maybe it wouldn't keep as long, but if you are making it for a special event, there probably won't be much left anyway.  I've used the cake to make a jello "poke" cake (sugar-free jello) and a light whipped topping.


----------

